# Ads for Retirement Homes



## Jules (Dec 5, 2022)

Do you watch the ads on TV?  There sure are a variety of places.  They always show the meals being served.  Some places are white table cloth types, others are more basic.  The one spokesperson really needs a better quality suit.  Makes me feel like they can’t afford to pay him much.  I sure wish they re-evaluated the furnishings that they think seniors want.  

I know the time will come, but so far they’re sure not enticing me.  

One day I did do a double-take because of the great looking pizza being served.  LOL. It was actually an ad for a pizza place and the ad was running when they usually have the retirement ones.


----------



## katlupe (Dec 5, 2022)

No, I don't see those ads but I watch YouTube videos and the ones they keep showing me are about senior living. Some are pretty basic and then some are luxurious. Maybe the impressive ones do not have to advertise.


----------



## MickaC (Dec 5, 2022)

On Canadian tv……there are ads on tv……but not an annoying amount……which include, independent living, assisted living, all care living.
Furnishings are all of the residences own…..there are guest suites available, which are furnished.
Possibly the complete care sections, would be furnished, for the fact some special medical devices, machines are needed, etc.


----------



## jujube (Dec 5, 2022)

We used to pass one in the 1980's  somewhere near Tampa called "Whispering Pines Retirement Home and Miniature Golf Course".  Hey, one-stop shopping......


----------



## Jules (Dec 5, 2022)

katlupe said:


> Maybe the impressive ones do not have to advertise.


Now that you mention it, there used to be a commercial for a really, really fancy one.  As I recall, an ecstatic pair of seniors stepping out of a fancy car.  They had fancy suites too.  Their commercials must have worked.


----------



## Chet (Dec 5, 2022)

I don't see any on TV but there are some in the newspaper. I checked them out online, and they remind me of living in barracks and dining in the mess hall.

I think you lose some independence in those places. There was one where they were confined to their rooms during covid.


----------



## katlupe (Dec 5, 2022)

One channel I follow, Palm Springs Cindy is living in one that is very luxurious and expensive............I did say expensive?  Trilogy Polo Club. I have watched her move there from divorcing her husband to making the move there. It is a 55+ but I don't think it is assisted living. I like watching her channel but I will never live the way she does, even if I had the money. 
Palm Springs Cindy


----------



## Leann (Dec 5, 2022)

katlupe said:


> One channel I follow, Palm Springs Cindy is living in one that is very luxurious and expensive............I did say expensive?  Trilogy Polo Club. I have watched her move there from divorcing her husband to making the move there. It is a 55+ but I don't think it is assisted living. I like watching her channel but I will never live the way she does, even if I had the money.
> Palm Springs Cindy


I watch her, too, @katlupe. Yes, she obviously can afford to live a luxurious life (and she drives a nice car, too).


----------



## Lethe200 (Dec 5, 2022)

Boomers will be the biggest wave of retirees to hit the senior living market. To go along with the US's patchwork healthcare, there are no federal standards for senior living facilities. Each facility can market to whatever segment they wish - independent living, asst living, Skilled Care Nursing, Memory Care - or any combination thereof. SCN units almost always conform to Medicare and Medicaid regulations, however.

Senior facilities are subject to OSHA safety standards (weak) and state regulations (strong to weak, depending on where you live). Private care - residential homes which care for a limited # of residents and generally the lowest cost - are at what I'd call "basic asst. living care".

We looked at one such place for MIL and it seemed like cheap caretaking. Not bad, per se - if you had no family and couldn't live by yourself, and couldn't afford the hefty cost for a really good facility with full services and large staff - it was plain but clean, neat, didn't smell, and the residents were nice. But there was little to do besides walk in the garden or watch TV.

Good places in CA metropolitan areas have waiting lists from 2 months to 5 years long. The really good ones, with low turnover and high quality, NEVER advertise. Non-profits give better care than for-profits, but NPs are harder to find, and many Big Corps buy them up to turn them into FP facilities. And residents have no power to protest such a change, unfortunately.

The facility we chose for MIL was top-notch, one of the top three in CA. Extremely low turnover, which is key. Located within 10 minutes of our home in urban area, but had 5-acre secured campus with its own senior center on-site and full range of services, including van services for shopping, medical appointments and outside special events. The food was so good we had a couple of extended family dinners there, in fact.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 5, 2022)

If I ever needed to be put in a facility with assisted living the only one I could afford would be state prison.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 6, 2022)

I haven't seen T.V. ads (I stream mostly ad free content) but I have seen them while reading online content. Sometimes I'll click the links out of curiosity. The last one I clicked, they wanted close to $5,000 a month!


----------



## katlupe (Dec 6, 2022)

Leann said:


> I watch her, too, @katlupe. Yes, she obviously can afford to live a luxurious life (and she drives a nice car, too).


And she was a school teacher! Not that being a teacher is bad but she retired pretty well off.


----------



## Brookswood (Dec 13, 2022)

The one's in my area show very attractive women and distinguished looking men.
The women have great figures, smile all the time and look like they have barely passed 55.


katlupe said:


> And she was a school teacher! Not that being a teacher is bad but she retired pretty well off.


Perhaps she divorced well.  

It's possible to retire well off on a teacher's salary if one invests wisely and practices LBYM (Living Below Your Means).   Avoiding things like Crypto and hot tips on the stock market are also good strategies.   Most important is to avoid *Hi Fee *bankers and stock brokers.


----------



## hearlady (Dec 13, 2022)

I'm counting on robots to help me stay in my home.


----------



## Disgustedman (Dec 13, 2022)

I've seen them but realize it's not where I'lll end up. Still. If I win the lottery, who knows?


----------



## jimintoronto (Dec 14, 2022)

Disgustedman said:


> I've seen them but realize it's not where I'lll end up. Still. If I win the lottery, who knows?


Is this a good time to point out that...In Canada, if you win at the track, at a casino, or with a winning lottery ticket, you keep every dollar you win. NO tax on winnings in Canada. Of course you have to be a Canadian citizen or a Permanent Resident to play.JImB.


----------

